# Pool Filter Sand



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Does it need to be rinsed?... If so, how?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Trenac sands are hard to rinse. I always just got a 5 gallon bucket and added some sand to it. Then I slowly filled up the bucket until the water ran clear. Hopefully the sand wont run out with the water. This may happen if the sand is very small and light. Others ways, more time consuming, could be a fine strainer(dont let ur wife know) from the kitchen. If unsure about the sand I would just go ahead and rinse it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Hmmmm...I'm guessing Trena doesn't have a wife. 

I didn't rinse mine any and it didn't cloud the water hardly at all. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

opps sorry about that trena. Hard to tell what everyones gender is on here.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's ok Chiahead... That was good for a laugh  

GMOP...Thats good to know...Thanks!


----------

